# Ko'Olina has stopped building



## Clemson Fan (Oct 9, 2008)

Interesting news.  They've stopped building the newest building at Ko'Olina resort.  I just spoke with one of the contractors at the site and he told me that not only have they stopped building, but they've also taken down the huge crane needed to finish the building.  The contractors tried to talk them out of that and encouraged them to at least finish the facade of the building, but they decided to take down the crane and cease all building.  

So, the new building is just an empty concrete shell with what seems like no near term plans of finishing it.

Sales must be really down.

I live only a few miles away and I'll take a drive out there in a few days to see it for myself.


----------



## McFail (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm not quite sure this is correct. I was there a few weeks ago and the building under construction (the third of four) looked like it was very advanced and wouldn't have need of a crane. To me it looked like they just needed to work on the interior. It is slated to open in Jan 09 according to the sales staff.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 9, 2008)

Found these articles
http://industry.bnet.com/travel/1000253/marriotts-financial-woes-are-everyones/
http://pacific.bizjournals.com/pacific/stories/2008/10/06/story2.html
http://pacific.bizjournals.com/pacific/stories/2008/09/29/daily62.html


----------



## Clemson Fan (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm only reporting what a contractor who works on the site told me.  He said that they were told to cease all operations and all the contractors were pulled off the site.


----------



## richardm (Oct 10, 2008)

Clemson Fan said:


> Sales must be really down.


It's not an issue of sales...

Marriott has been having to rework many of their credit lines, as they were tied to Lehman Brothers.. Once the new paperwork is completed, they'll restart construction.. I'm not surprised on the crane news- those are rented on a per day basis- so if you expect a delay of a month of so- it makes sense to pull it down. 

They are reported as also having to rework their credit lines for the new Ritz Carlton project and the Grande Lakes project.


----------



## McFail (Oct 10, 2008)

Yikes, then it does sound like they are stuck in the credit crunch. I wonder if they have released rooms for occupancy that may not be ready.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 10, 2008)

Northern Willy said:


> Yikes, then it does sound like they are stuck in the credit crunch. I wonder if they have released rooms for occupancy that may not be ready.



If they did, some of those people may have reservations made for 2009 also. With occupancy in early 2009 people would have started making those rservations 6 or more months ago. They may not have a unit to stay in. I wonder what Marriott will do for these people?


----------



## rpw (Oct 11, 2008)

*I'm Looking at the Site now.....*

I have a wonderful view of the construction site (ok, a nicer view would be better, but I was assigned Garden View, and now I can see the ocean, improvement?).

Unfortunately it's saturday, so there shouldn't be any work today, but I'll know Monday morning if they start.  The building itself is built.  The front facade is on and painted, the rear still has scafolding all the way to the top floor.  I see windows and doors installed on the front, but nothing on the back.  

If the construction is stopped, I would hope that they would at least attempt to seal the exterior, otherwise the local critters will have a very nice home.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Oct 11, 2008)

I just drove over there yesterday and it does look more completed than I was led to believe.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 11, 2008)

I hope they finish it by July.
I have requested my oceanview room to be in that new building.  


Terry


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 11, 2008)

Marriott to cut production and offer more purchase incentives as needed.

http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/djf500/200810101323DOWJONESDJONLINE000787_FORTUNE5.htm



Terry


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 11, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> Marriott to cut production and offer more purchase incentives as needed.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/djf500/200810101323DOWJONESDJONLINE000787_FORTUNE5.htm
> 
> ...



The link doesn't appear to work.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 11, 2008)

dioxide45 said:


> The link doesn't appear to work.



I just clicked on both links, yours and mine, and they worked just fine.

Try this - copy & paste and then remove the space at the end.
money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/djf500/200810101323DOWJONESDJONLINE000787_FORTUNE5. htm


Terry


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 11, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> I just clicked on both links, yours and mine, and they worked just fine.
> 
> Try this - copy & paste and then remove the space at the end.
> money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/djf500/200810101323DOWJONESDJONLINE000787_FORTUNE5. htm
> ...




It's working now when I click the link.


----------



## m61376 (Oct 12, 2008)

the link isn't working now for me either


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 12, 2008)

m61376 said:


> the link isn't working now for me either



I think this is a problem with CNNMoney.com. At first yesterday it wasn't working for me, then it was, and again it is not working.


----------



## ownsmany (Oct 12, 2008)

not working for me either.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 12, 2008)

ownsmany said:


> not working for me either.



No longer works for me either. Here is a Google search link that has the article at the top of the page, but that CNN Money link doesn't work either.

http://news.google.com/news?sourcei...GLJ:en&q=marriott incentives&um=1&sa=N&tab=wn

Terry


----------



## bw3 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Ko Olina link*

The link is working fine:

http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/djf500/200810101323DOWJONESDJONLINE000787_FORTUNE5.htm

Marriott currently believes slowing development is a better answer than lowering price.  As far as the forecast is concerned, the lower timeshare forecast is dramatically off the previous estimate.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Oct 21, 2008)

We spent two weeks at Ko'Olina in September.
A staff member told us that the new building will be opening in early 2009.
But... it'll be opening "in phases"

50% (Left side of the building as viewed from the beach) will be operational first.


----------



## Graceville (Nov 16, 2008)

*New pool?*

Do you know if the new pool (with river "slide") has opened in the new section of Ko Olina, and if not, when it is due to open?


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ko Olina used to have a notice on my-vacationclub.com website that stated construction would continue through January 2007, which I believe was the completion of building 3. Now the website says: 





> Construction of our next phase began on April 1, and will continue until July 2009. Construction times are 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. and may include weekends. Every effort is being made to ensure minimal inconvenience. No site activities or amenities will be interrupted.



Obviously, this is not long enough a time period to be any major construction, so I bet it is construction of the pool. I'll be there in July. I sure hope if it is a pool, they will be finished by the time we get there. 


Terry


----------



## Darlene (Nov 16, 2008)

We were at Ko Olina October 11-18th.  The outside of the building was done.  There was construction on/around the building.  We didn't look that closely, but we could hear work being done.  It appeared to be on the ground level around building where check-in and valet/parking, and possibly inside where the lobby would be.  The units closest to the ocean were empty, and did not appear to have any work being done.     
Darlene


----------



## rpw (Nov 17, 2008)

*The pools already looked complete*

We were there in October also.  The pools in front of the new towers looked complete, and I seem to recall the grills were already set up.  unfortunately the whole area was blocked by construction fencing.

  I want to go back......


----------



## Graceville (Dec 17, 2008)

I am at Ko Olina now. The new building is complete, and I am told will open on January 2, 2009.  The pool looks great and is being cleaned. The is furniture in the rooms and on the balconies.  (Only half the building will open, as it is only 25% sold, I am told.)


----------



## jmatias (Dec 17, 2008)

Any idea when the new pools will open?

We will be at Koolina Dec. 28th - Jan. 4

Aloha,
Jen


----------



## Graceville (Dec 19, 2008)

I am told January 2nd.


----------



## pacheco18 (Jan 1, 2009)

I will be there this Saturday - will report back


----------



## Davey54321 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Would appreciate pictures....*

We'll be at Ko'Olina later this (new!) year - would appreciate any pictures/information of the new areas (pools, rooms etc...) that you can paste in (or can post a link to). 

Thanks!
Vicki


----------



## Graceville (Jan 2, 2009)

*Photos*

I have uploaded a bunch of photos taken in late December 2008, showing the new building (and views from the older building).

See http://www.flickr.com/photos/33940142@N04/?saved=1


----------



## Davey54321 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Thanks Graceville!*

Pictures were great! 

To everyone else - keep them coming!


----------



## jdetar (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome! I didn't know about the new pool. We're coming there tomorrow for our week so I'll report back as well if no one else hasn't yet.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 3, 2009)

There is a 3BR on II for January 10 check-in! Might be worth the exchange fee.

Terry


----------

